# E-mini trading



## zengin (9 August 2007)

Hi All
I was wondering if any one done the E mini index seminar/ Courses that has been offered in Melbourne ( there is one this Saturday) I like to know if E mini trading is the real deal and can I use any broker and also whatis the difference between Emini's and normal index trading.


----------



## SevenFX (9 August 2007)

*Re: E mini trading*



zengin said:


> 1. if E mini trading is the real deal and
> 
> 2. can I use any broker
> 
> 3. and also whatis the difference between Emini's and normal index trading.




Welcome to ASF Zengin.

I'm new to emini's as they're been dubbed.

I have been trading the mini SPI's (mini 200 forwards) with IG and they are $5AU per contract per point.

A normal SPI contract would cost you $25 per point.

Think they are a sudo index from cfd's companies to make it easier (cheaper) to start trading with cfd's

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (12 August 2007)

I posted something in a another thread that may be of help

If not feel free to ask more, and someone will be happy to respond.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=190102&postcount=5

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## zengin (14 August 2007)

Thanks SevenFX
I am still trying to get my head around this.
I also posted a tread on the same forum.
Do still only trade Aus 200 or do you go international.


----------

